# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > World-Building >  The Dragon Crisis Lore

## Bartmanhomer

The Dragon Crisis Lore is based on my fictional story called Dungeons & Dragons: Children Of Io. 

The lore started when Io the leader of the dragon deity pantheon created his 11 dragon deity children: Bahamut, Lendys, Tiamat, Tamara, Astilabor, Sardior, Chronepsis, Faluzure, Hlal, Aasterinian, and Garyx. Everyone was living in harmony until Tiamat, Faluzure, and Garyx joined forces to attack Bahamut, Tamara, and Hlal where Io have to separate their children into 9 planes. 

Io put Bahamut in Celestia, Lendys in Mechanus, Tiamat in Baator, Tamara in Elysium, Faluzure in Hades, Hlal in Arborea, Aasterinian in Limbo, Garyx in Abyss. As for the three remaining dragon children: Astilabor, Sardior, and Chronepsis he let them remain in the Outlands. Suddenly there was a powerful enchantment that affect the 11 dragon children to wage war and attack each other. Io was unaffected by the spell. 

In Baator, Bahamut attacked Tiamat however Tiamat give the upper hand. Soon after Lendys arrive and attack Tiamat injuring Tiamat. Bahamut brutally attacks Lendys. Lendys retreated and went back to Mechanus. Bahamut decided to retreat because he decide to fight her later and he went back to Celestia. 

In Elysium, Tamara fought against Faluzure, Sardior, Astilabor, and Chronepsis which was a serious brutal battle. Faluzure retreats and returns to Hades. Sardior, Astilabor, and Chronepsis retreat and return to the Outlands. Tamara rests after the intense battle. 

In Arborea, Hlal was fighting against Aasterinian and Garyx which was a very serious battle as well. Hlal did a number on Aasterinian and Garyx. Aasterinian retreat and return to Limbo and Garyx retreat and return to the Abyss. 

Io had observed all of his 11 children fighting. One of his worshippers suggests to Io that he need help from non-dragon deities to settle the family conflict. Io will consider his worshipper's suggestion. Soon after Sardior attacked Io. Io sent Sardior to Ysgard. 

Io went to Celestia to ask Moradin and Heironeous for help to settle his family problem. Io believes that there was some enchantment involved that his children are acting this way. Both deities agree to help him and they went to Arborea to gather more good deities to help. Io asked Corellon Larethian and Kord and they agree to help Io. Finally, I went to Elysium and ask Pelor, Yondalla, Ehlonna, and Garl Glittergold to help him they also agreed to help him. 

They all went to the Outlands and the 11 children show up and attack each other. Pelor cast a dispel enchantment which breaks the spell and all 11 dragon children went back to their normal selves. 

Suddenly Kurtulmak the Kobold Deity appears and he is upset that the good deity interfere and messed up his plan. He was the one who put the enchantment spell on all the 11 dragon children because he feel mistreated and doesn't consider a true dragons to them. Io told Kurtulmak that everyone treat him very well like a family and he was the one who backstab the entire Dragon Pantheon. Kurtulmak said that he will get his revenge on everyone and he returns to Baator. Everyone lives happily in harmony once again.

That was the lore, everyone. If you have any thoughts or questions about this lore, I'll be happy to answer them for you.  :Smile:

----------


## Razade

It's difficult to even read, let alone parse, without paragraph breaks. I don't really see any lore here, just using existing lore in a story.

----------


## Bartmanhomer

> It's difficult to even read, let alone parse, without paragraph breaks. I don't really see any lore here, just using existing lore in a story.


Ok. I'll edit the paragraph just to break it down.

----------


## Metastachydium

(Given that there's nothing mechanical touched upon here, this would probably look more at home in the World-Building subforum.)

----------


## Bartmanhomer

> (Given that there's nothing mechanical touched upon here, this would probably look more at home in the World-Building subforum.)


Yes. I agree with you Meta.  :Smile:

----------


## Metastachydium

I think you can request a move by messaging one of the moderators or reporting the thread, then.

----------


## Bartmanhomer

> I think you can request a move by messaging one of the moderators or reporting the thread, then.


I already message one of the moderators to move this thread to the World Building subforum.  :Biggrin:

----------


## brian 333

Okay, we have a bit of lore related to dragons. How does this fit in a campaign? How does it relate to the characters?

Example, when the campaign begins the player characters meet an insane dragon who babbles about magical madness. From this, they are led through discovery of dragon lore, and finally to the discovery of the kobold god as the culprit.

It is the PCs who must bash down the gates of the kobold afterlife and confront the gods for his misdeeds. In token of his surrender, he forces the majority of kobolds to worship dragons, with an honor guard assigned to each of the eleven. Over the thousand years, the kobold honor guards take on some traits of their masters.

In this example, the campaign to restore the dragons and punish the kobold God is driven by the players. The resolution of this is player-driven, and the outcome of the campaign is determined by them. The story's ending is not yet written.

Other options exist. But the idea is to make the lore useful, and something the players want to explore.

----------


## Bartmanhomer

> Okay, we have a bit of lore related to dragons. How does this fit in a campaign? How does it relate to the characters?
> 
> For example, when the campaign begins the player characters meet an insane dragon who babbles about magical madness. From this, they are led through the discovery of dragon lore, and finally to the discovery of the kobold god as the culprit.
> 
> It is the PCs who must bash down the gates of the kobold afterlife and confront the gods for their misdeeds. In token of his surrender, he forces the majority of kobolds to worship dragons, with an honor guard assigned to each of the eleven. Over the thousand years, the kobold honor guards take on some traits of their masters.
> 
> In this example, the campaign to restore the dragons and punish the kobold God is driven by the players. The resolution of this is player-driven, and the outcome of the campaign is determined by them. The story's ending is not yet written.
> 
> Other options exist. But the idea is to make the lore useful, and something the players want to explore.


I haven't thought about that. Maybe the players will explore the mystery of other dragon religions or maybe I will summon players to solve the madness of his children's feral minds and aggro. But thank you for your input through.  :Smile:

----------

